# Bog wood.



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

So I have a client that wants some things made out of bog wood. Does anyone have a place to buy from or prices so I can give him a quote. I have had no luck online finding anything.


----------



## Thuzmund (Dec 9, 2013)

You can find ancient prehistoric wood that has been preserved in Bogs. It's pricey but appears available. And it's ancient, did I mention that? 

http://www.ancientwood.com/


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link. But that isn't what I'm looking for he wants the bog stuff for its color.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you search for "Bog Oak" you will find sources. Basically it is oak that has been recovered from peat bogs after being submerged for any thing up to 5,000 years.Over time the peat reacts with the tannin in the oak to turn it black. 
It looks very much like ebony. Ireland is a good source and there are a couple of suppliers on eBay. Good hunting!
Jim


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah I have found some info but no sources. I was hoping that a fellow jock has used some before and has a dealer they have used and trusted before. I have read to many "I have been burned by so and so I'm not buying online again" type posts and reviews. And thanks Jim I will try ebay.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Try this site www.bogoak.net He is in Ireland but ships internationally.
Jim


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Ireland is the place they sell it on ebay uk Have fun it is very dark . Alistair


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I checked ebay but there is only one small piece for sale. I will be checking out the website.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Not a bad site I will be messaging him thanks for the help


----------

